# Specimen Collection Fees



## tamara.battle (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, I'm still confused as to how to bill for specimen collection, for example collection a culture to be sent out for a clymidia screening, a wound culture, etc. Can someone help?


----------



## eadun2000 (Oct 27, 2009)

most are included in the E&M


----------



## encomma-watson (Oct 28, 2009)

With Medicaid of NC, I know that we cannot collect on 99000.  With MCR, there is a q0001 (I think, I don't have my books at home with me) I bill that to Medicare for Pap Smears.  With other commercial insurances, I bill the 99000.  I will let you know what happens.


----------

